# IASCA 3X SQ & SPL at H.U.G.E car show in Illinois - August 28



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Two weeks away... Should be a huge event!! Triple point IASCA SQ and SPL is joining a car show that had over 800 cars and many motorcycles last year. Plus, the 50/50 drawing winner last year won $149,000 (yes that was her half). This year, in addition to the winning prize, there will be a second prize of a brand new 2016 Chevrolet Malibu LT (a Chevrolet Cruze was awarded last year) and a third place prize of $10,000.

Whether you want to see the show or enter the car show or the audio competition, Amboy Illinois will be the place to be on August 28.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1039055619490722/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Facebook page for the 50/50 drawing...

https://www.facebook.com/AmboyDepotDays5050Drawing/?fref=ts


Website for overall car show...
Amboy Depot Days Car Show


Photo from 2015 Car Show...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209860845307644&set=gm.10153776313788660&type=3&theater


----------

